# It did arrive busting at the seams



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

The bicycle did arrive today. It was all the tape could do to hold the box together. One pedal completely protruding from the box.
And yep you guessed it it did have damage. Nothing that can't be fixed but at this point i'm just glad it's here.
Yes the downtube I believe has been modified. But I still believe that the bike at one time was a true Motormaster.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Holy cow. What a tool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2015)

Wtf...did it really say that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## rocketman (Dec 2, 2015)

I guess with this guy, (sender) its fair to say it's the thought that counts!


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

that is a shot of where the down tube meets the inside of the BB.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 2, 2015)

What the actual f***...


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm glad you got the bike. It looks like a real Motor Master to me.


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

that drop out had a complete 45 degree bend to it.


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

LOL The FedEx guy got out of the truck laughing and shaking his head.
He said they told me to let you know and I stopped him right there. I told him I already know.
We both just laughed.
Who gives a poop?
Not this guy!
JKent


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice project. Took a look at a complete one YIKES! Are you gonna have fun finding those parts not be a good deal in the long run. You'll age 10 years before your final parts Are found.


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone think that down tube has been replaced?
No paint under the green.
JKent


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 2, 2015)

Is that an actual gas tank tank?


----------



## jkent (Dec 2, 2015)

thatonejohn said:


> Is that an actual gas tank tank?




Yes a real gas tank.
JKent


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 2, 2015)

OK sorry, the howling laughter has subsided. 
That guy is a total troll- glad you finally got the bike.

Darcie


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dude I read your other thread on this whole situation. What a D Bag! That guy deserves to get his teeth knocked in.


----------



## mike j (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm glad you finally received it. Nice that the seller took the time to pack it carefully & add a personalized message. Brings back faith in humanity !!!! Good luck with it.


----------



## wcw2323 (Dec 3, 2015)

This is an example of the CABE needing to establish a (poop head) list for CABE members in poor standing based on their actions against fellow CABE members. We need a review mechanism to capture the details for horrible transactions like this one!
Caveat Emptor; "let the buyer beware" can only protect you so far. To be able to measure someone's performance would be a great tool.
It's also important to note that the vast majority of CABE members are good people who do the right thing to resolve issues.

Best, Warren


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Dec 3, 2015)

This whole story is hilarious.  I'm really glad you got your bike, otherwise it would be a tragedy.  But that note on the box is too much. I'm always happy when people take the time to add a personal touch to their packing...



Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 3, 2015)

No doubt in my mind the seller has the IQ of a idiot


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

...what? no "Don't open 'till Xmas"?  Glad you got it. Love the recessed lamp detail.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 3, 2015)

Guess I deserved the censorship - apologies....though it was all in jest. Those were real food items that I posted - so not sure what the offence was...though possibly in bad taste.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 3, 2015)

Who packages stuff like this!!!!??? Ugh!

Awesome bike!


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2015)

wcw2323 said:


> This is an example of the CABE needing to establish a (poop head) list for CABE members in poor standing based on their actions against fellow CABE members. We need a review mechanism to capture the details for horrible transactions like this one!
> Caveat Emptor; "let the buyer beware" can only protect you so far. To be able to measure someone's performance would be a great tool.
> It's also important to note that the vast majority of CABE members are good people who do the right thing to resolve issues.
> 
> Best, Warren




Just to clear things up this was not a cabe member. I purchased this bike off Craigslist
Here is the original post. $800,600.00!! 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?82076-Seems-like-a-Good-Deal-!
Oh by the way I need to give a cabe member a thanks for the lead on this bike.
*Onecatahula *originally post the link to the CL add and I just did the follow up on it.
So thank you! I guess??? 
Jkent


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Guess I deserved the censorship - apologies....though it was all in jest. Those were real food items that I posted - so not sure what the offence was...though possibly in bad taste.




Dang, and I missed it. was it those Asian corn dogs?


----------



## filmonger (Dec 3, 2015)

Something like that - Bri..... With bad taste being a bad pun to boot! I apologise profusely to Jkent if he took offence. Looks like the video someone else posted was also taken down. It was quite funny - though possibly not family viewing with the language. C'Est La Vie!


----------



## bikiba (Dec 3, 2015)

glad you got the bike.... I would have taken the note as something funny. LOL Who even says tht? Out of everything he could have said he wrote that?  too funny


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

bikiba said:


> glad you got the bike.... I would have taken the note as something funny. LOL Who even says tht? Out of everything he could have said he wrote that?  too funny




kids used to say that a lot in 7th grade.....


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2015)

I took no offence to it at all.
was not my suggestion to remove it.
I mean the little twirp wrote my name on a box with some crap like that and it travles half way across the country and all I could do was laugh at it.
Sometimes you wish you could have just 5 minutes with people like that face to face. And see who the man is that walks away.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

Cdollar4 said:


> Holy cow. What a tool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Colby, I'm gonna send your next bike like that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2015)

That guy is a total POS! Glad you got the bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 3, 2015)

jkent said:


> Anyone think that down tube has been replaced?
> No paint under the green.
> JKent





That chopped up rack, just about answers that question. And the down bar's joint at the BB has irregular welding, or brazing that's unlike the other joints.

That's 2 strikes the extension is a chopper. I'd be looking for a seam on that extended bar, under the paint, 6-8" below the front post.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm just gonna comment on the bike. 

The frame looks nothing like an original motormaster. The engine mount and downtube are totally different, and I doubt anyone, even that guy, would modify/butcher a true motormaster. The original pictures were just all wrong. Nothing fit together properly, and the one picture that had it in the shop, had a motor next to it that looked like it was from a 70's moped.

The tank, on the other hand looks pretty good, but still has some differences from the original pic of a motormaster. 

If there is any way to track down someone that owns a true roadmaster,  you could compare dimensions.  

The thing to remember, is the guy is a welder by trade. If he has any skills, in his trade, I mean, not social skills, he could make anything.

So the tank might be worth something, if you could find someone that needed it, since those bikes are extremely rare.

I'm sure after stripping the paint you'll find many more surprises. 

Like everyone else was saying, I wish you woulda just got your money back.

But it does make a pretty funny story you'll hopefully be able to laugh about someday.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 3, 2015)

You wouldn't dare!!!! Bri

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

Cdollar4 said:


> You wouldn't dare!!!! Bri
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




no, true, I try to hold myself to higher standards. "ship an item in a manner by which you would want it done".


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats jkent good luck in the rebuild.


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2015)

Even if the frame is trash...... The tank, fenders and light which are all Motormaster specific are worth what I gave for it.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

jkent said:


> Even if the frame is trash...... The tank, fenders and light which are all Motormaster specific are worth what I gave for it.
> JKent




anything that was done can be "un-done", still an awesome find. Don't listen to the nay-sayers.


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 5, 2015)

YIKES ! !
Had no idea linking to his CL post would end up like this . . .  
Please forgive me Jkent.
I just thought the post was hilarious: $800,600.00!! 
Perhaps that should have been our 1st clue . . there was a real POS on the other end.

I had a similar deal a while ago:  
Sent a guy parts and PMO for a frame.  3 weeks, no frame.  
After a few lame excuses, radio silence . . no more replies; no email, won't answer phone.
For me, that's the point I have steam coming out my ears.
Wrap up: I mention it to a buddy who lives in the same town (Lodi, CA), and he says "I'll get your frame."
I think he was almost as pissed off as I was . . . and he's Huge !
The guy wouldn't even show his face !  Sends his wife (the toothless wonder) out to deal with the big guy at the door.
What a weasel. Took 3 visits, but he got the frame.
Moral of the story: there are some real trolls out there !

Sorry I introduced you to another one Jkent . . .


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kent,

Im glad you got it.
Enjoy the build.


----------

